# One heck of a deal if you like Skeet.



## Majorpede (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok have not posted in a while, but this is a deal. Im not to big on the Yellow, but if I had the cash I would be all over it.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4414814


----------



## fender66 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know much about these rods, but it does look like a great price if they are decent rods. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Majorpede (Jun 29, 2011)

They seemed very popular before the Abu rods started coming out. Then I stopped hearing people talk about them.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 14, 2011)

I have owned 3, cranking stick sux unless your throwing dd10 and under, senco rod snapped on a hookset, got to send it off and pay 30.00, Its wall art now. then i bought a micro guide heavy cover, Big POS. After all that i bought a bps carbon light. Makes the skeet rods feel like weighted broom handles. And bps has a free warranty program.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 18, 2011)

> And bps has a free warranty program.



Tell me about the warranty program please. I was looking at these a few months ago and asked the sales person if BP warranted these rods like the Shimano's that I buy (free replacement w/ receipt for shimano rods) and she told me no. I probably should have asked someone else I'm betting.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fender- I just bought a Carbonlite rod from Dyeguy. I did a bunch of research on them, and while they are supposed to be awesome rods, the lighter ones have a tendency of breaking. From what I've read, it's a common enough problem that even if you don't have a receipt they will exchange it if you walk into a BPS. Can't guarantee every one would do it, but I saw that they would on the majority of them...


----------



## fender66 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good info. I'll give it some thought and maybe talk to customer service next time I'm in there. They have lowered the price of the Shimano rods that I buy though so I'm thinking about stocking up on those...but I really don't need any right now.


----------

